# Axle Popping Noise. Help!



## austinlord13

I went riding today for the first time with the new 29.5 Laws. And it seems like most of the time after I take it out of 4wd, I ride a few feet and and then a popping and clicking noise happens from the front axles. It also happened a few times in 2wd, if i am going slow and make a slight turn it happens. But at first, I went through the first mud hole, put in 4wd, hit the gas and then a loud pop followed by a few clicks. It was so loud that at first I thought I broke an axle, when I checked nothing was wrong.

So is this the axle popping out of the diff. or what?

I'm eventually going to change them all to Rhino axles. Will I still have the same problem?

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: 
Well I went and looked at it today, and yes I broke the diff. There's a big hole of missing metal at the bottom of the case. I don't know what broke it. But I found a good used diff on ebay for a 700EFI, and I need to know if that diff is the same as the one in my h1? they are both 2008 and both have 3.6 gears.

So is the differential from the efi models the same as the h1 models?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

If you stopped to switch to 4x4, and then stabbed the throttle, you probably broke the front diff. Brute's don't go into 4x4 instantly. You have to move some for the actuator to engage the front end. 

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## austinlord13

2010Bruterider said:


> If you stopped to switch to 4x4, and then stabbed the throttle, you probably broke the front diff. Brute's don't go into 4x4 instantly. You have to move some for the actuator to engage the front end.
> 
> ---don't go away mad, just go away---


I ride an Arctic Cat...


----------



## RYAN.

Any lift? I would get white cup axles instead of rhinos


----------



## 2010Bruterider

austinlord13 said:


> I ride an Arctic Cat...


Sorry man, tapatalk doesn't show your sig. I know nothing about Arctic cats. 

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## austinlord13

RYAN. said:


> Any lift? I would get white cup axles instead of rhinos


I have spring spacers that give it 2" of lift and the shocks are cranked all the way up.


----------



## RYAN.

Still sounds like a cv joint popping to me


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

what side of the bike is it comming from? left are right? also is it inner or outter. need to check. sounds like an axle to me. may need to pull ale and pull boot off and pull racer and cage apart and bearing clean and reassembal with high temp grease.


----------



## austinlord13

Well I went and looked at it today, and yes I broke the diff. There's a big hole of missing metal at the bottom of the case. I don't know what broke it. But I found a good used diff on ebay for a 700EFI, and I need to know if that diff is the same as the one in my h1? they are both 2008 and both have 3.6 gears.

So is the differential from the efi models the same as the h1 models?


----------



## RYAN.

Should be the same


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Should be the same diffs 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## austinlord13

Well i just found out that mine has 3.1 gets and not 3.6s. 

Ok here are some pictures of the front diff. You can see it broke right at the bottom. And i took the pictures and then spun the wheel so you can the broken pieces. 














































I heard that if the "pin" broke that Arctic cat would replace it free of charge because of some recall. And i hope that pin in the center is the one they are talking about.


----------



## RYAN.

They may fix / weld the internal pin but I doubt they fix the case, they can say it was due to abuse


----------

